# FRAGE: Ende in Mount & Blade und eigenes Reich?



## Dominik10 (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage.

Gibt es in Mount & Blade ein Ende, ohne das "Abenteuer zu beenden" im Charakter Menü und kann mann König von einen Reich werden oder so?

mfg Dominik


----------



## Mothman (6. Mai 2009)

Du selbst kannst kein Knöig werden. Du kannst dich den Rebellen anschließen, bzw. eine Rebellion gegen einen König starten ihn stürzen. Jede Fraktion hat einen NPC, der Rechte auf den Thron beansprucht und den aktuellen König stürzen will. Die kannst du anlabern und ihnen dann helfen, den Thron zu erobern. Dann stellst du dich aber automatisch gegen die gesamte Fraktion, die die Rebellion betrifft. Du fängst dann als Rebell noch mal fast von vorne an.
Aber du kannst mit den Lords reden und je nachdem, wie sie dich mögen, schließen sie sich eventuell der Rebellion (also dir) an. Dann werden die Lords auch zu Rebellen und ihre Besitztümer (Städte, Burgen) gehen in den Besitz der Rebellen über. So kann man, wenn man seine Beziehungen gut gepflegt hat, die Rebellen-Fraktion schnell stärken.

Du musst dann um die Rebellion zu gewinnen (glaube ich) alle Städte/Burgen der Feinde erobern und alle noch verbleibenden Armeen schlagen. Dann hat man die Rebellion gewonnen und die Fraktion hat eine neue Führung. Aber DU kannst  meines WIssens ohne Mods kein König werden.

EDIT
Wenn du einen guten Mod suchst 1257 AD


----------



## Dominik10 (7. Mai 2009)

Okay vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Erklärung!

Was passiert eigentlich wenn ich für Nord-Königreich, alle anderen Königreiche auslösche? Ist dann das Spiel endlich zu Ende?

mfg Dominik


----------



## Mothman (7. Mai 2009)

Dominik10 am 07.05.2009 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Erklärung!


Gerne. 



> Was passiert eigentlich wenn ich für Nord-Königreich, alle anderen Königreiche auslösche? Ist dann das Spiel endlich zu Ende?


Nein. Das Spiel ist "open-end". DU setzt dir deine Ziele selber und DU bestimmst, wann du in den Ruhestand gehst. 
Wenn du alles erobert hast, bleiben immer noch Banditen/Deserteure etc. die du bekämpfen kannst. 
Das Spiel hat kein Ende.


----------



## Dominik10 (8. Mai 2009)

Okay, Super. Das wollte ich wissen.

Also ich freue mich schon auf das Addon für Mount & Blade.

mfg Dominik


----------

